# automount en X con udev?

## papu

hace unos meses quite el soporte HAL de mi sistema( aunque aún haya paquetes lo requieran) y más concretamente del X , pero ahora no se me automontan los disposivos que enchufo por usb.

¿Es que no va eso con el udev/evdev actualmente?

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Latinvs

 *papu wrote:*   

> hace unos meses quite el soporte HAL de mi sistema( aunque aún haya paquetes lo requieran) y más concretamente del X , pero ahora no se me automontan los disposivos que enchufo por usb.
> 
> ¿Es que no va eso con el udev/evdev actualmente?
> 
> saludos, adéu.

 

¿Has probado algo de aquí?

```
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev_(Español)
```

(Pongo el URL como código porque si no corta el enlace después del "_" y no sé si daría un error 404 en el navegador o qué sé yo)

Saludos.

----------

## papu

 *Latinvs wrote:*   

>  *papu wrote:*   hace unos meses quite el soporte HAL de mi sistema( aunque aún haya paquetes lo requieran) y más concretamente del X , pero ahora no se me automontan los disposivos que enchufo por usb.
> 
> ¿Es que no va eso con el udev/evdev actualmente?
> 
> saludos, adéu. 
> ...

 

bien gracias me lo miraré , realmente los doc del arch me han servido muchas veces para arreglar problemas , estan realmente bien , a veces hay cosas que no encuentro en la doc del gentoo y consultando la de arch va bien. Luego le hecho un vistazo, aunque teoricamente la detecccion deveria ser automática ya de por sí, ya que tengo los paquetes correctos de evdev compilados y el soporte en núcleo.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

no funcionara si no tienes las reglas correctas, te mando a mi blog (que mañoso  :Very Happy: ) : http://genomorro.wordpress.com/2009/05/16/mas-reglas-udev-para-automontar-dispositivos/

Ahi tengo las reglas que yo uso y me funcionan sin problemas solo para que descargues y uses inmediatamente.

EDIT: Tampoco necesitas la documentación de arch, solo buscar un poco en este foro.

----------

## papu

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> no funcionara si no tienes las reglas correctas, te mando a mi blog (que mañoso ) : http://genomorro.wordpress.com/2009/05/16/mas-reglas-udev-para-automontar-dispositivos/
> 
> Ahi tengo las reglas que yo uso y me funcionan sin problemas solo para que descargues y uses inmediatamente.
> 
> EDIT: Tampoco necesitas la documentación de arch, solo buscar un poco en este foro.

 

¿esto es para temas usb solamente?

joder que cacao, pero¿ el udev este no sirve para la (gestión) autodetección de dispositivos?, entiendo que también el hotplug y tal ¿no?

Supongo es que aún no esta implementado todas las características de udev. Teoricamente también devería servir ( a la larga) para detección de todo tipo dispositivos: discos duros( sin tener que ponernos en fstab), sonido, tarjetas de video,monitores...

No se exactamente a que tiende el udev en un futuro , no creo solo sirva para  detección de teclados y ratones, eso si me funciona perfectamente.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Las reglas que te puse son para montar usb porque es lo que puedes montar, por eso preguntaste y a lo más que necesitaras es agregar alguna regla de las que ya hay ahí, si quieres autodetección de hardware (Discos duros internos y tarjetas de video) debes usar HAL no udev, en general si conectas algo por usb podrías crear reglas udev para ejecutar acciones automagicamente (cargar modulos, iniciar un script o programa y cosas asi), las reglas son como las que ya haz visto en el post de mi blog, sin embargo para ese tipo de tareas esta HAL no udev.

Ahora, que es lo que exactamente quieres hacer, porque ya no entendí tu queja, hasta donde explicas todo lo que necesitas ya lo hace udev.

----------

## papu

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Las reglas que te puse son para montar usb porque es lo que puedes montar, por eso preguntaste y a lo más que necesitaras es agregar alguna regla de las que ya hay ahí, si quieres autodetección de hardware (Discos duros internos y tarjetas de video) debes usar HAL no udev, en general si conectas algo por usb podrías crear reglas udev para ejecutar acciones automagicamente (cargar modulos, iniciar un script o programa y cosas asi), las reglas son como las que ya haz visto en el post de mi blog, sin embargo para ese tipo de tareas esta HAL no udev.
> 
> Ahora, que es lo que exactamente quieres hacer, porque ya no entendí tu queja, hasta donde explicas todo lo que necesitas ya lo hace udev.

 

ya gracias, yo tenia entendido y leí que el udev iba a substituir al HAL  y por eso comentaba lo de poder usar hotplug con udev, y que a la larga pues serviria tambien para todo tipo de dispositivos, pero bueno parece ser que no van por ahí los tiros y quizás este mezclando churras con meninas,  :Smile:  ya pondré alguna regla pero no se cual de ellas, porque tampoco se automontan las unidades de dvd y tal.  Siempre puedo volver a poner HAL y todo arreglado.

bueno muchas gracias,

adéu.

----------

